
We reduced our React Native app size by 60% with a few simple fixes - AskHugo
https://medium.com/@hugogrochau/how-we-reduced-our-react-native-app-size-by-60-with-a-few-simple-fixes-3d59adc2ed3d
======
AskHugo
I wrote about how Mutual reduced the size of our app by 60% with a few simple
objective steps. I tried to detail our reasoning and approach for each step of
the case. Hope it can be of help or at least an interesting read. If anyone
wants me to go into more detail into each of the steps let me know.

